# Volunteer in DFW area



## croc870 (Apr 28, 2012)

Howdy All,

Typical long-time lurker finally getting around to registering.  I'm trying to find any volunteer 911 EMS opportunities in the DFW area (I live in Irving), especially at the ALS level.  I'm not working in EMS right now (EMT-P) because of my other work, but I really want to build up some 911 experience.  I'm spent a lot of time in transfers in the past, but not a lot of emergency experience.  Any part-time work would be welcomed of course, but I'm assuming I'll have to volunteer if I can't go full-time.  I'm willing to travel, but I'm trying to do as little of that as possible.  Any ideas?  I did a search, but all I came up was information about full-time paid locations.


----------



## DFKlein (Apr 28, 2012)

You might have some luck with the surrounding suburbs. Plano, Frisco, Southlake some of the smaller FD might use volunteers after all it not like they have to pay you. Good luck with the search.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 28, 2012)

Celina in Collin County runs a 911 unit with volunteers part of the time, you might check with Hood and Rockwall counties about PT opportunities. Other than that, your kinda SOL.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 28, 2012)

Or you could move to Virginia, the home of volunteer EMS, and spend all your days on a volunteer ambulance.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 28, 2012)

Plenty of part time jobs surrounding areas. Don't give it away for free.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2012)

Frisco FD does utilize volunteers, and for the most part, you are required to be a volunteer to stand any chance of being hired on full-time with them.  (2 Frisco FF's were in my medic school, I still keep in touch with them)



However, the vast majority of places in DFW are paid only.  Burleson still advertises that they have volunteers (a whopping 3 of them) but they aren't taking any new ones.


----------

